# Springtime Sprinkler Checkup for $79.00



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Posting this for a friend of mine at work. This guy will shoot straight with you, without any BS.

Its springtime again. :hotsun For $79 I will check your entire sprinkler system. I will check your controller operation including replacing the backup battery. I will check your zone valves operation and repair any wiring or solenoid problems. Finally I will check the water pattern on each head and repair any that are broken or worn out. This price includes up to 2 hrs. labor. Any repair parts are extra. I will also do additions and changes to systems. Call me and schedule an appointment. Contact Mead Nobles @ 982-4174


----------

